

Comments are back on my blog: Disqus is the best - bbelderbos
http://bobbelderbos.com/2011/12/comments-back-on-blog-disqus/

======
rhizome
"the best" compared to...?

~~~
bbelderbos
I mainly compare it to Facebook comments which disappointed me a bit

